# Need gutters



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a couple of projects that need gutters done. If anyone does them or knows someone, please post or pm.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent...


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I need some gutters too. but i'm in gulf shores. anyone this way installing them?:letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Xanadu (3/19/2009)*I've got a couple of projects that need gutters done. If anyone does them or knows someone, please post or pm.




I got a great guy if you dont have it covered already, does 4",5",or 6" seamless. Needs work so he is very negotiable.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I think I've got it covered, but I'll pm if it doesn't work out.



As always, I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

martins seamless gutters 850-393-4360


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

For you guys doing the seamless gutters.............................



Do you have colors, specifically cocoa brown?


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Pat Martin. Martinsconstruction & gutters. 850-393-4360 

He is my cousin and his # oneguy is Ultralites son. They just got finished building my deck and are going to hang gutters this week. Great guys even better work and competative rates.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I just called Martin Const. also.

Thanks for reminding me of the need at my house.

If your worried about TERMITES, Your termite"bond" doesn't cover infestations caused by water pooling around the house. Most all companies are the same about this, we put the chemical down, if theres an erosion problem that disturbs it.....Well, manage the water away from the stucture. FYI


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

Martins did the gutters on my house about a month ago and did a great job. Good guys too:usaflag:usaflag


----------

